

The Acme Text Editor - roberthahn
http://acme.cat-v.org

======
roberthahn
I believe this is the only truly novel text editor out there, but it's dated
in so many crucial ways.

I'm hopeful that someone with more time and talent than I would adjust it to
align more closely with today's UX conventions ('Copy' instead of 'Snarf',
scrollbars on the right, syntax highlighting) If these were done, I bet Acme
would enjoy a larger fan base.

What I love about Acme is that the UI makes no distinction between terminal
and text editor. This allows you to build your own tools in your own languages
to make Acme as useful as possible for you. That said, since it offers so
little out of the box, you have to spend a lot of time working out what those
tools should be first.

Anyone wanting an easy way to try out Acme should download AcmeSAC (Stand
Alone Complex) here: [https://code.google.com/p/acme-
sac/](https://code.google.com/p/acme-sac/)

